# Fictional, but realistic "pro fisherman" names



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I always have felt that the majority of pros have names that "just sound like professional fisherman names". If you know of some, please post here, I'll start with "skeet reese". 

But what got me thinking about this was a "news (lol) story on yahoo" that said old fashioned names are making a comeback. Hank (Parker) and Roland (Martin) were listed, which gave me the idea to think of some fictional pro fisherman names.

I havent thought of any yet, but when I do Ill post.

Real or made up, post em here!

Thanks!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Though I am not totally pleased with it, I think it would fly on the circuit. Since it is the first name I thought of:

Chad Atchison


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Then, if you want "googke image" your newly created fictional pro and pick out an image of someone who looks like an awesome fisherman. Or the first result, or both. Here is my "first result". Now I will find my "serious looking professional fisherman" who googke image says goes by "Chad Atchison".


Thanks!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Bring it fellers...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

and no cheating on your professional picture (I just googke imaged "chad atchison big fish").

We can all check...teh intrawebs..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hooks McCoy
Bass Masterson
Catfish Hunter....Woops real guy....


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

love em SC!!!:good:


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Guppy Martin


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice! That's the professional fishing name equivalent of the "anti-mac mac" technique of subtly picking up chics! Greaaaat name!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Mr. Aikens is on the trail!!! While he may not routinely place in the Top-3, I see him finishing consistently high in events and rarely getting :S.

Great name, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Edmund Muskie ran for president in '72.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

If Skeet Reese was using an alias for media purposes you would think his boat would be a Skeeter hmmm.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Let's try these on for size;

Buzz Reelman
Fuller Wells, or maybe Fullerton Stringer
Chevy Creel
Rod Blanks
Sonny Fishburne


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Lolol Fuller, Buzz, Rod, Sonny, and Chevy all easily make the cut!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sandy Lake and his partner Rocky Point. Wally Limit had the most fish.

Bob Burr likes to still-fish.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Keep em coming, love it!!! Sandy, Rocky, Gil, Wally welcome to the tour!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

If Bob is fishing artificial lures, he is in, otherwise sorry. Maybe he's got the float n fly down and could pose a threat later in the season!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

How about Ty Knot


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Ty?

Cha-ching!!!

Nice one OSG!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

What do you guys think of

Woody "Sweet" Beaver ?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Dawn Rivers


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Phil Dawellup


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Richard Kickerphish Sr.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Mr bob Bassmaster


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Bob is in and so is Fullerton Stringer (forgot to mention). Haha!


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

JamesT said:


> Bob is in and so is Fullerton Stringer (forgot to mention). Haha!



Mr billy bassmaster lol


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Willie Ketchum

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Betty Wellesley


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Rodney Bender
Tikati gamakatz
Slider wormsley


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

lolololololololol I was waiting for our first Japanese Pro!

Help im laughing toooo hard...

Cheeseburger cheeseburger cheeseburger!!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Wally Sander Vitreus


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Wally Hanger


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Na'il Dem from L.A.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I did not mean to leave TF & DT out by the way. They are on the TT for sure!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

For a little fun I will turn this into a game of probability bracketology (like ncaa bball tourney but every game has 50% odds). The winner will get a homemade crankbait or 5 lures of my choosing (good random new lures) I will use a random name chooser to set up brackets so they will be random (random word chooser on SMART Notebook 11). Then I will go to random.org and flip a U.S. 5 cent 1913 Liberty Head Nickel to see who wins each"fish off". If the Nickel lands heads the person listed on top of the other person on the bracket will win. As each round is completed, I will post results. If only one person picks the winner they are the winner. If more than one person picks the winner(or if no one picks the winner), it will be scored with points like the ncaa tourney so that there is just one OGF winner. I promise to be honest because I want to see who "randomly" wins.

I really didnt wait to leave anyone out, but since there were 37 names mentioned, I had to. To try to simulate the NCAA tourney as best possible but with about half the teams, I made an executive decision to cut catfish hunter, fullerton stringer, betty wellesley, and wally sander vitreus (I didnt get that one?). That leaves us with 33 entrants, including one true pro (skeet reese), and one woman (dawn rivers). The last two to qualify (master baits and plug walker) will have a fish off to see who gets that last spot.


Ok I just flipped the Nickel (heads was master baits, tails was plug walker) and master baits wins.

Im going to enter the names into the Computer and come up with brackets now.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Names are entered. Ready to start picking the brackets...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Rodney Bender just got picked 9th.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Wally Limit just got picked. 5 more to go.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

The only true pro will randomly end up as the last pick.

That's probability, you just never know.

Thats why I wanna see who gets lucky and wins.....you just never know and you cant win if you dont play so get ready to fill out those brackets. Either print out the bracket, fill it out, take pic, post here or figure out another way to get your completed brackets posted to this thread. The first 32 to sign up will play. Since I doubt it will be that popular, Ill cut the signups early if needed(dont want this thread to drag on). Let's just see how it goes.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Here are the brackets. Hopefully people play. Remember the winner will get either 1 homemade crankbait (foiled) or 5 "random lures".

Thanks for playing!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Brooks McCoy!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Damn James! You've got a lot of time on your hands. LOL... 

Here's a name: Rick Grimes.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

I work with Jay pike and Bob Finn.


----------



## jordbranham (Jul 14, 2014)

Wade Rivers


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

streamstalker said:


> I thought these were supposed to be fictional. Skeet Reese and Dick Trickle are real people. Trickle was a race car driver. For that matter, half of the guys who have ever raced in NASCAR have names that sound like they could be on the BASS tournament circuit.


I did not realize Dick Trickle was a real pro anything because the other person the person put was Turd Fergunson. So I thought Dick Trickle was a joke. I wanted to give one real pro (Skeet) a chance and I also figured it would be fun to include a lady. Anyways this was just for fun. At least I got a kick out of it. Im getting pretty good at entertaining myself on here.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

jordbranham said:


> Wade Rivers


Nice, very nice!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Did you get that idea from his brother Bill? 

Nice SS!

Sal Munspoon, Sal Mundberger


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Otto Lunker
June Lunker
May Lunker
Summer Lunker
Autumn Lunker

Summer and Autumn are the twin daughters of Otto and May Lunker. Otto and May divorced several years ago. Otto remarried June but May got the dog (Spot Lunker) and boat in the divorce.

May also remarried to Dirk Dangler and took his name. May Dangler. Otto hates Dirk because he is a former porn star that is known for his "bait" size. That and he got his start using Otto's boat and gear from the divorce. Quite the scandal! 

Uhm...Yea too much time on my hands. I'll stop now.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

genius!!!!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

In the past, I have worked with a Mark Marsh and a Jennifer Fish - honestly. If they got married, she could be Jennifer Marsh-Fish.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

River Troutman
Brooke Troutman


----------



## DarbyD (Jan 3, 2014)

"Hog Napper". I think he was a pro back in the 80's. Might still be around.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

T.J. Hooker but that was a William Shatner's character on a cop show.

Billie Jean Hooker. AKA B.J. Hooker. Not to be confused with Joe Bob Hooker. AKA J.B. Hooker.

Burt Stringer
Flo Livewell
Max Livewell
Max Creel
River Creel
Brooke Creel
Crystal Lake Creel

I think I have enough characters to create a made for cable TV drama. Or a reality show.

Everyone knows Ray Scott is the founder of BASS but no one has ever heard of Scott Ray. The guy Ray Scott secretly stole the idea from.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I would go out and buy a tv to watch it, for sure! Thanks for sharing everyone! Maybe Ill draw up a 64 team tourney for...shiggles.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

During college, Burt Stringer wore a toga during a Greek party and took on the persona of Bassimus Maximus.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Since the first set of brackets, I count 29 names (sorry T.J. Hooker). The next four names to sign up will be in for the next brackets (whose winner will face the winner of the other brackets to see who is the first realistic but pro fisherman name fish off champion. :good::B:B:B:B:B

The last two to sign up will have a fish off to see who gets that 32nd spot. I will proceed just like before to set up the other brackets.

To make things interesting, it is possible that we could have the same person fishing against themselves (May Lunker and May Dangler) and a dog (Spot Lunker) could end up schooling everyone!

And if you miss the cut, please keep posting names, etc!

Thanks!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

The next 3 make the cut and I will start entering names into my computer for the next set of brackets. Thanks for playing, this is fun.

and you just added another player that could fish off against themselves...


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Wally "Walleye" Warohld
Bob "The Bobber" Masters
Shad Wrappe


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Phil Fiskars
Sum Luk Katchemoto


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Ok, we have our contestants for the other set of brackets, but please keep posting names,etc. 

Thanks! I'm going to start entering now.:B


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Lololololol. Although Shad Wrappe was technically the last to make the cut, I will make an exception for Sum Luk as this bracket also could use a Japanese pro.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I just got done talking with Max, River, and Brooke Creel, and they are fine with Sum Luk taking Brooks spot. He will have to fish off agains Shad Wrappe to earn it though, hold on...(my asus aspire v5 is the official 1913 Liberty Head Nickel Tosser for this one, not this mini)


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Buck Luray
Buck Whittle

They are actually pro hunters but make regular guest appearances on the fishing shows.

Rodney "The Rod" Dangler, AKA Rod Dangler, Dirk's brother. It appears the "condition" is genetic.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Sum Luk is in!

way to never give up!!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Btw thanks for making procrastinating so much fun!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Michael Thomas Poole. AKA M.T. Poole. I wouldn't expect him to even make the cut but he is persistent.

Will Ketchum.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Drop Spot Dangler because he is a dog and May Lunker goes by May Dangler these days so there is no reason to use May Lunker.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I want to see if they end up in a fish off against each other. it would be like when you're playing war and you get a war on a war....or something like that. I see some other possible intereting fish off combinations also


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Lionel Ketchum


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Spot Dangler will be entered as Drop Spot Dangler

Ill be pulling for drop spot!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

FOSR said:


> Lionel Ketchum


Isn't he sponsored by Lester Hayes' fish attractant company, "stuckie".


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

JamesT said:


> Spot Dangler will be entered as Drop Spot Dangler
> 
> Ill be pulling for drop spot!


No I was saying to drop Spot Dangler as in remove him from the list.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

When May remarried Dirk, Spot Lunker became Spot Dangler, which, as you just pointed out(maybe case of internet not translating well?), is abbreviated from "Drop Spot Dangler"  If a dog can get its picture on a visa card it certainly can win this tourney. That why I said Im pulling for drop spot!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Wei Chum Ming 
Chum Ming Foo


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Lolol We might have to have another tourney so that the Chinese have the opportunity to represent!!!

And since I like Hines Ward

Seoul "Foo Fighter" Lin


----------



## Fastball (Sep 23, 2014)

Catfish Hunter


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Fastball said:


> Catfish Hunter


He is in the first set of brackets. Snakecharmer has you covered. Ok Im going to come up with the other set of brackets now.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Just wanted to update. This is the first time in the history of this tournament that the good sportsmanship has already been decided before anyone has even cast a line.

The good sportsmanship award goes to: Brooke Creel for graciously giving Sum Luk Katchemoto the opportunity to luresue his dreams!

Now I will get to setting up the second set up brackets.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Names are input. Like the other set of brackets, there is still a hiccup in the order, but nevertheless it will still be random.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

May Lunker is the first selection. I am having trouble uploading pics so I will continue on.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

JamesT said:


> Isn't he sponsored by Lester Hayes' fish attractant company, "stuckie".


Don't ask me. I lost most of my fish attractant when following up with some field verification of claims made in the white turtle thread. I would rather not discuss it further.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

I am ashamed I ever took part in this.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Buster Chops
Dixson Cider
Ima Loser
Larry Curlymoe
Kent Reedorright


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Shelly Clam
Gil Sauger
Jack Daniels
Jenny Cream
Mabel Blacklabel


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I figured I would try to "use technology to my advantage" so I brought up the "fillable brackets" from the website "print my brackets". Had nearly all 64 teams entered (the 2nd bracket selection I videod super quick and it was a TOTAL PITA getting the names.

I will painstakingly watch/pause the video again, only this time I will hand print it...just like I started to.

Freaking "mousetrap/operation" windows 8.1....aaaaaarrrrggghhhh!??!??!?!?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

sorry but ipad mini3 video pause feature (latest OS) is HORRIBLE!!!!! You have to hit the screen just to see the pause button and by then its too late. Total PITA, should have recorded muuuuuch sloooooower....


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Late to the weigh-ins as usual is Willis Knot and Paula Mar...

The ice can't melt quick enough!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Here is the other bracket/list. I will run the tourney and whoever created that person's name will win.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Chubby Scales and Misty Gills.
The ice can't melt fast enough!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Then, for photos to appear right side up on OGF, they must be upside down on my ipad?

Here is the second set of brackets.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Ok after a good night sleep I am feeling much better.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

10 characters.....


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

10 characters


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

All my contestants have been knocked out of the tourney after round 2.

Good luck whoever is left! Congrats on making the sweet 16!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats Buzz Reelman, Slyder Wormsley, Tikati Gamakatz, and Master Baits for making the "Elite 8".


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats Sal Monroe, Bassimus Maximus, Sum Luk Katchemoto, and Burt Stringer for also making the "elite 8". Sum Luk is truly having great luck! And forget the erase marks by Sum Luk, he truly won (after all this work, the last thing I want for it is to not be random). I had originally thought Sum Luk was fishing against Max Livewell when he was really fishing against Sal Munspoon. Everything is legit, no re-flips, etc. I really want to see who the "lucky random winner" will be. Thanks! Good luck!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I know, my handwriting sucks....


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Buzz Reelman, Master Baits, Sal Monroe, and Sum Luk Katchemoto are in the FINAL FOUR... Congrats!

Is Sum Luk's luck gonna end? Or is he gonna win it all?

The suspense.....lol.....


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Sum Luk's luck just ended and the final fish-off to see who is champion of the "Fictional, but realistic "pro fisherman" names" tournament will be between Buzz Reelman and Sal Monroe. I think I will wait until tonight to "flip the 1913 Liberty Head Nickel". Gonna give Buzz and Sal a chance to check in...Good luck fellers!!!!! 50/50 chance to win.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I just flipped the 1913 Liberty head nickel. It was tails. Since I would have listed the winner of the left bracket (Buzz Reelman) on the top of the bracket and Sal Monroe, on the bottom, this means that Sal Monroe is the champion!!!!!

Congrats Sal Monroe!

And thanks everyone for playing, I had a lot of fun with this (laughed my butt off to some of your names/stories) and a lot of the stuff I didn't even mean lol...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

You can choose from one of these (all proven :B catchers of course) or I will send you 5 "random new lures" (all will also be proven fish catchers, when I find something I like, I tend to stock up).

Thanks again everyone, good times...


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Okay its a made up name but we have the Real JT Kenney on with us tomorrow night at 7:06pm. He just won $125,000 for fishing one weekend! FLW's first event of 2015 Lake Toho, FL. Stream the interview below. Hmm...what does the JT stand for??


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

OMG I did not see that JamesT (JT) had the last # posts on here when I asked what Kenney's initials stood nor did I see his siggy of REAL. I swear! lol


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I just reread this beast, like I said a lot of the stuff I wrote, I didnt even mean (Phil Dawellup, schooling, flipping the Nickel, master, plug, drop shot,etc,etc,etc). Crazy!


And as long as he is "The Real JT" and not "The Reel JT", we're good.


----------



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

Flip McPot. Lol


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Lol.

Mick "McPot" Plotnick (of "Captain Micks" lure fame )

Say that 10 times quickly, newly created TT.


----------



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

JamesT said:


> Lol.
> 
> Mick "McPot" Plotnick
> 
> Say that 10 times quickly, newly created TT.


I think I'll pass. Lmao! Funny as hell though, I don't care who you are.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Much easier than

Mick "McPlot" Plotnick

Or not?


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Here's a few that come to mind

Milton Roe
Willy Ketchum & his wife Betty
Wally Fischer
Hunter Boatman


----------

